# Two Questions



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

1st, I remember that there was a change a year or so ago in how long property had to be held to avoid significant capital gain tax. I believe that it was either 3 or 5 years. Any reference would be greatly appreciated.
2nd, I'm very unclear when hiring individuals in terms of part time/full time hours whether social security needs be paid. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

On the 'capital gains' change: It used to be two years occupancy as a primary residence; now it seems to have changed to five years. You need to consult a notario on this and your other question.


----------

